# Police Officer Robert Deckard



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Robert Deckard*

San Antonio Police Department, Texas

End of Watch: Friday, December 20, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 31
*Tour:* 7 years
*Badge #* 0582

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 12/8/2013
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* Apprehended

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Bobby Deckard succumbed to a gunshot wound sustained on December 8th while pursuing two robbery suspects in Atascosa County.

The suspects, who had committed 15 robberies in San Antonio over the previous several days, were driving a distinctively painted vehicle that Officer Deckard had spotted. He attempted to stop the vehicle but the suspects fled. Officer Deckard pursued the suspects on I-37, into Atascosa County, where one of the men in the vehicle opened fire on him near Exit 109.

One of the rounds passed through the cruiser's windshield and struck Officer Deckard in the head, causing his vehicle to crash. He was transported to San Antonio Military Medical Center, where he remained in grave condition until succumbing to his wounds. He was kept on life support so his organs could be donated.

Both subjects were arrested in Wilson County the following day and could face capital murder charges.

Officer Deckard had served with the San Antonio Police Department for seven years. He is survived by his wife and two children.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief of Police William McManus
San Antonio Police Department
315 S Santa Rosa Avenue
San Antonio, TX 78207

Phone: (210) 207-7579

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21893-police-officer-robert-deckard#ixzz2o3JoHXFo


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Deckard


----------

